# Chicken Feet and other stuff



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Found a place here that sells chicken feet, kidneys. turkey necks, turkey giblets, etc.
With Sheba being small, it didn't cost much for an assortment of stuff. Less than $10.

She has never had any chicken feet but she seemed to like it. 

Do you count the chicken feet as part of the days feeding weight or as a snack. Doesn't seem to be much meat on them.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

For me its just a time waster for mine...but im no pro.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I would give them as a fun chew, nothing more...but that's just me...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicken feet are actually an excellent natural source of glucosamine. I give chicken feet to my dogs not only for a yummy treat, but for the health benefits too. IMO, raw chicken feet are something beneficial to give....and I give them often.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Its a little bit of everything.

Definitely a beneficial treat.

It is also a recreational chew (at least for my little one).

Sometimes I give them a chicken foot if their poop seems too soft.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I feed them for the glucosamine, since I don't supplement Snorkels at all and Rebel minimally. They're not much of a chew, though - I cut a toe into pieces for Snorkels and Rebel chews it maybe twice before it goes down the hatch.

I do consider chicken feet an important part of their diet. I'm having trouble finding them here in Texas.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I give them as a snack right before bed if dinner was light and I am worried about bile pukes.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

My boys get a chicken foot most days. Tuffy has taken to them and I am happy about that as he has arthritis. Toby takes to everything.

But glucosamine is great. For Toby it's short energetic chew. For Tuffy a bit longer. It's great to see him work it from side to side. Then all I see is the foot part out, and it's gone. lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't always get to the store that sells them...so when i do, sometimes i will feed them as a meal.

they eat pretty rich foods...i figure it won't hurt them to have a bony white meat meal once in a while...since they don't normally eat chicken or turkey.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got a package of chicken feet last week - each of mine chomped on one for a while.

Do you cut off the pointy toes? They look...sharp to me.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

luvmybrt said:


> chicken feet are actually an excellent natural source of glucosamine. I give chicken feet to my dogs not only for a yummy treat, but for the health benefits too. Imo, raw chicken feet are something beneficial to give....and i give them often.



ditto!!!..............


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> I just got a package of chicken feet last week - each of mine chomped on one for a while.
> 
> Do you cut off the pointy toes? They look...sharp to me.


Nope, they eat them whole, toes and all.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> I just got a package of chicken feet last week - each of mine chomped on one for a while.
> 
> Do you cut off the pointy toes? They look...sharp to me.


Imagine how pointy and sharp bones are after they crunch and swallow them. Chicken toenails are a piece of cake.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

toe nails and all.....mine had them last night. love the sound of chicken feet


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Duck feet make a nice snack too--sometimes I give them to my dogs in the evening. The ones I buy only weigh 1 to 1 1/2 ounces. I think they are a nice bony addition to a very small dog's boneless meal or a nice snack for dogs that need to watch their weight.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, I got a bunch of chicken feet my last run on the coop. They were someone's who didn't show. I took them to be nice, and I thought it might be interesting. I give trachea. I haven't given them though I'm freaked out by the long nails?????


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

All my dogs love the chicken feet, nails and all - even my 11 pounds shelties goes right through them with no problem.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I give chicken feet quite a bit, I actually bought them more for my cat and ferret but they don't like them, all of the dogs love them though, I like to feed gullet and feet for the glucosomine, plus they are nice and chewy.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I finally found a store that sells chicken feet! YAY!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I finally found a store that sells chicken feet! YAY!


Me too! I bought them out. And i found tongue at a good price, and beef heart. i wonder what kind of stew they thought I was making.

And folks - don't worry about the toenails! I give Snorkels toes complete with toenails. If they eat bones, which become very sharp and pointy after they are chewed and swallowed, toenails are absolutely no issue. They just look bad to us.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw chicken feet at a Food Lion and a Save-a-Lot. I didn't buy then when I saw them and now I can't find them again. The next time I see them I will buy them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Me too! I bought them out. And i found tongue at a good price, and beef heart. i wonder what kind of stew they thought I was making.
> 
> And folks - don't worry about the toenails! I give Snorkels toes complete with toenails. If they eat bones, which become very sharp and pointy after they are chewed and swallowed, toenails are absolutely no issue. They just look bad to us.


DId you find it today? If so, we had a good day! ahhaa

I went to a Food4less that I have been meaning to go by for a while. Their prices are GOOD! AND they have chicken feet and A LOT of it! I didn't have my card with me (Drew had it at work) and I only had 16$ on me in cash that was designated for rat food. I am going to back tomorrow and buying a bunch.


----------

